# Snow Valley, Big Bear (Running Springs)?



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Snow Valley has it's pros and cons, one of the most concernable is it's sice, or lack of it rather.
However, it is usually not that crowded, as most of the snowboarding crowd will take their riding the extra 20 minutes to Bear Mtn or Summit.
I'd say go for Mtn. High.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

thx...anyone else?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

it is fairly small, pretty much only 3 ways down that all meet at the same bunny slope.

i have never seen the back part of it open before.

but it is a great place to learn, cause the short lines and pretty nice long bunny slope, good family place that isn't too big so that you can keep track of everyone from the balcony.

i think it is a great place really, but it is just small thats all.

feels much more relaxed there than summit or bear if you know what i mean.

generally empty, especially in spring time conditons.

but if you are getting a pass i sugest you go for bear/summit cause its not that much further and you get many many many more runs. pretty much 2 mtns for one pass compared to 1/5 of a mtn for one pass. I think i would jsut get bored at valley after going there time after time.

i do have a soft spot for it though cause i did learn there =)


----------

